# Trường dạy vẽ trẻ mầm non tốt nhất Biên Hòa



## vangau (31/7/20)

Hiện nay có khá nhiều trung tâm dạy vẽ cho trẻ mầm non tại Biên Hoà. Nhưng bạn không biết nên chọn cho bé trung tâm nào là tốt nhất. Vậy qua bài viết này chúng ta cùng phân tích và tìm cho bé một trung tâm dạy vẽ phù hợp nhất để phát triển năng khiếu và sự sáng tạo của bé nhé.

*1. Trung tâm Global Art*​Là một trung tâm chuyên dạy vẽ cho các trẻ mầm non tại Biên Hoà. Được thành lập tại Malaysia từ năm 1999 có sự đầu tư bài bản, cơ sở vật chất hiện đại và giáo trình có nguồn gốc đến từ Malaysia . 

Trung tâm Global Art là một thương hiệu số 1 thế giới về giảng dạy nghệ thuật và sáng tạo cho trẻ em với hơn 600 trung tâm tại 20 quốc gia. 
Trung tâm tập trung đào tạo các bé thiếu nhi lứa tuổi từ 3 cho đến 18 và hiện Biên Hoà đang có 2 chi nhánh cho các bé theo học.
Có rất nhiều trung tâm Global Art ở các nước khác nhau nhưng lại cùng một giáo trình và phương pháp giảng dạy như nhau. Các bé sẽ vừa được học kiến thức và sáng tạo giúp phát triển ý tưởng, trao dồi tư duy được thể hiện các bài mỹ thuật và hoàn toàn không sao chép.
Trình độ của giáo viên tại trung tâm luôn được đặt lên hàng đầu. Đội ngũ giáo viên tại trung tâm đều là những người tốt nghiệp tại các trường chuyên ngành mỹ thuật, có kỹ năng sư phạm nên rất đảm bảo chất lượng giảng dạy, truyền đạt kiến thức hiệu quả cho các bé.
Các học liệu tại Global Art luôn đảm bảo sự an toàn cho bé và thân thiện với môi trường. Môi trường học vui vẻ, vừa học vừa chơi, cơ sở học tập tiện nghi và hiện đại mang lại cho bé nguồn cảm hứng sáng tạo. Ngoài ra lớp học với sỉ số ít, chỉ 10 học viên/ lớp để đảm bảo giáo viên luôn theo sát từng bé.
Các bé sẽ được thỏa sức sáng tạo thể hiện bản thân thông qua các hoạt động ngoại khoá. Hằng năm Global Art tổ chức các cuộc nghệ thuật quốc gia và quốc tế. Đây là một sân chơi cho các bé tranh tài, giao lưu bạn bè, tích lũy thêm kinh nghiệm và làm quen với nhiều bạn bè quốc tế. 
Global Art còn phát triển cho mình một ứng dụng riêng đó là GlobalArt World dành riêng cho các học viên để có thẻ tích điểm và đổi quà.
Global Art áp dụng "Nguyên tắc Giáo dục Mỹ thuật" của Pháp trong giảng dạy, nên các bé dễ tiếp thu và nắm bắt. Điều đó giúp cho việc học mỹ thuật trở nên dễ dàng hơn rất nhiều.




Trung tâm đã nhận được rất nhiều những phản hồi tích cực từ phía phụ huynh khi cho các bé học ở đây. Họ cảm thấy tự hào khi bé ngày càng chủ động, hoạt bát hơn sau một thời gian theo học tại trung tâm. Bé không còn ngại giao tiếp, thậm chí rất hứng thú đến lớp để gặp gỡ thầy cô và các bạn.
​*2. Lớp dạy vẽ G-Art Lộc*​
Được thành lập từ năm 2012 đến nay, trung tâm cũng nhận được rất nhiều sự tin tưởng của người dân địa phương. Trong gần 10 năm hoạt động, G Art Lộc đã mở hơn 26 khóa học và đều nhận được phản hồi tích cực từ phía học viên, phụ huynh.
G Art Lộc có chương trình đào tạo cho mọi lứa tuổi, tuy nhiên chuyên về đào tạo luyện thi đại học nhiều hơn là vẽ sáng tạo . Nhưng cũng là 1 địa điểm dạy vẽ cho trẻ mầm non tại Biên Hòa mà phụ huynh có thể tham khảo qua.

*3. Mỹ thuật Ngọc Thắng Landcape Art*​
Mỹ thuật Ngọc Thắng Landcape Art chuyên dạy vẽ tranh sơn tại Biên Hoà. Giảng viên tại đây là những hoạ sĩ giàu kinh nghiệm của Mỹ Thuật Ngọc Thắng có hơn 10 năm kinh nghiệm và có cho mình hàng ngàn tác phẩm. Với đội ngũ giảng dạy giàu kinh nghiệm và chuyên môn thì đây là một lớp dạy vẽ cho trẻ mầm non tại Biên Hoà mà các bạn nên tham khảo cho bé.
Chương trình đào tạo tại đây được sắp xếp khoa học và có giáo trình chi tiết cho từng buổi học, giúp học viên có thể biết được nội dung mình sắp học mà chuẩn bị trước.
Hiệu quả đào tạo chỉ cần sau 2 tháng học viên sẽ biết vẽ và có thể sao chép được các bức tranh sơn dầu nổi tiếng.

Đến với Global Art, các bé không chỉ đơn giản là để học vẽ, mà còn được rèn luyện thêm nhiều kỹ năng khác, là một sân chơi hoạt động mỹ thuật bổ ích cho trẻ em theo tiêu chuẩn quốc tế. Với tiêu chí: “học vẽ vui - vui học vẽ”, lớp dạy vẽ cho các trẻ mẫu giáo tại Biên Hoà của Global Art là món quà giá trị và ý nghĩa mà bạn có thể dành cho con.


----------

